# New Polo GTi



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Took Delivery of my new toy today.

Here she is !



















The Extras 
Panoramic Sunroof 








Sensor Pack & Convenience Pack & Tinted Glass 








Xenons with DRL's








RCD510 








MFSW









Just a baby 16miles upon collection 









Loving the drive, so far, the noise from the 1.4 Twincharged lump is lovely and throaty, almost V6 like, which is unexpected & addictive.

DSG is awesome, why did i ever doubt this ???

Done over a 100 miles driving around today, and thinking about taking her out again later when the roads are quiet again!! 

I've just traded in an MY06 Audi A3 2.0TFSi S-Line which was mapped, I'm suprised how big the Polo feels inside in comparison, certainly a much nice place to be, although my only niggle so far is that the plastics on the door cards etc is abit cheap and nasty looking, but the 18k GTi is derived from the 10k S model so i guess its to be expected.

Thanks for looking

Tyler

Oh apologies for the ****eness of the pics ..... iPhone 4 .....


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyler looks fantastic i have the vrs same engine same floor plan bar the vw badge, wait till u get 1000 on her they drop the window and listen to the supercharger :argie: they r cracking little motors and once they loosen up very very quick.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that i really like! love these new polo's


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car! :thumb:

Love that 'squared off' steering wheel!


----------



## Kiltox (May 13, 2009)

Nice! :driver::wave:

I think I've found the reason my new car delivery was shunted to the 2nd though - it's nothing like as nice as some of the cars I've seen on forums today :lol:

:car:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovely little car, looks great in Candy White :thumb:


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

very nice, any plans for it?

alex


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Smart looking car that is VW once looked spartan from behind the wheel that one looks like USS Enterprise


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My first brand new car was a VW Polo 1.1 Formel E bought in August 1983 - this is so far removed from that car that literally the only connection is the name. The Polo these days is a real thoroughbred especially in its GTi guise.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice mate! I shall be picking up my new Ibiza Cupra in a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome. I almost leased one until I picked up a 45k Mk4 Golf Anniversary TDI for a good price.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Love it - looks really good in white and a nice set of extras too - especially the sunroof  I had a good look around a Polo GTI (in red) at the local main dealers today and thought it was stunning :thumb:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

i have the Seat Ibiza Bocanegra, pretty much same car... Love mine, and really liked the polo but didnt want to wait the extra.

Do make good figures, whent to a roling road day and a new polo same as yours did 184bhp stock on v-power


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

get some car lack on the panoramic sunroof


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeeez, everyone with new cars.....:wall:
Cracking motor love white.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a very nice car. The interior just oozes quality. :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice car, great spec aswell
very lucky


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's fully lovely  I really like the interior.
Looks like a concept model, which is cool :driver:


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing. The first one I see with the pano roof - Looks good and contrasts with the white.

The only thing I can't really understand is why the top spec GTI doesn't have climatronic as standard.


----------



## X 4LMO (May 14, 2009)

love it mate, i think this shape polo is around the same size as a mk4 golf, so not a little car any more in my opinion

Any plans?


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never really bothered much with Polo's, i've always been a golf man but that looks mint!! The newer shape mk6 golfs look horrid, this is loads better especially in white!! Nice toy mate!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

CK_pt said:


> Amazing. The first one I see with the pano roof - Looks good and contrasts with the white.
> 
> The only thing I can't really understand is why the top spec GTI doesn't have climatronic as standard.


Yes - the aircon controls look to be exactly the same as a Mk5 Golf.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

nice vw


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That is stonking sir!

Cracking choice & looks sooo much better than it's Fabia & Ibiza relatives!

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice, [email protected] Technique did a great protection detail on one of these recently check out the thread:thumb:


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Very Nice. I noticed the Fuel gauge from when you first picked it up to 100 miles later? Have you been testing it out lol ?


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Glenn_23 said:


> Very Nice. I noticed the Fuel gauge from when you first picked it up to 100 miles later? Have you been testing it out lol ?


Cheers for all the comments guys 

Yeah Ermm ref the fuel it's gonna have to go back to VW ... It must have a fuel leak !!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great looking little car


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great car mate. Love it.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Glenn_23 said:


> Very Nice. I noticed the Fuel gauge from when you first picked it up to 100 miles later? Have you been testing it out lol ?


Did anybody else go back and check the pics or was it just me !
Well spotted, very observant.
Tut Tut :lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

really nice motor


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyler Owen said:


> Cheers for all the comments guys
> 
> Yeah Ermm ref the fuel it's gonna have to go back to VW ... It must have a fuel leak !!!!


Yes, I was thinking that's way too much fuel use for only a hundred miles or so even if you'd thrashed the hell out of it and you're not going to do that to a brand new car with luck.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love it! Great looking car!

Are there any deals to be done on these? Silly prices on the Ibiza's and Fabia's at the mo, makes these look really expensive


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great looking car. Love them in white and grey.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice!! Looks like you got a good spec on it too with the roof, RCD510 and the xenon's. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Love these


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Really gorgeous, well wear mate. :thumb:


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks pretty nice dude


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

McLovin that. To quote the profound words of 'Our Antnee' from the Royal Family:

'I love Polo's me' 

Makes me reconsider the Golf as my next choice? The Furby or Bocanegra are also on the short list, and now the Polo is too.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Awesome, probably look at one next time I trade in the Golf.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice 
Fantastic spec you have there :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice car! I especially love the look of the front end on this!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

can i be bad and ask how much you paid for this, before trade in


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely ride, saw one parked in front of a MK1 Golf the other day its then you realise how big small cars have got, enjoy it. I'm guessing the dry plate dsg doesn't have launch control ?


----------

